# Help finding this shoe



## sembaaa

I know these are old from last year but I was wondering if anyone out there may know where I could find these shoes.


----------



## Swanky

Pics/link?


----------



## sembaaa

For some reason it wasn’t letting me add the pics!


----------



## Doratch

sembaaa said:


> For some reason it wasn’t letting me add the pics!
> 
> View attachment 5667153
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667154
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667155
> 
> 
> View attachment 5667156


Burberry Patterson Colorblock Stiletto Sandals

I did a google search but did not managed to find any site that is selling this.


----------

